# 1062 Scout Motor



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Use 1/8 nut driver to expose the barrels. The left has dull teeth the right has sharp. Notice the orientation of the barrels. They are off center so only one contact exist at a time from top to bottom.

Have fun putting it back together.The drums first and last those wipers.

Last, I know I don't have the right front bracket for the engine but it works. I need rods to complete it.
Bob

So Dale does this look like your scout?


----------



## Lionel1062 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have this exact engine. Thank you for posting this. This will be a lot of help if I ever need to take it apart.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If the wheels are removed. This motor has the broken section and one magnet missing.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just to update this thread. Interest is peaking for the Scout motor. I would like to add that this motor does not have an auto reversing unit. The top lever must be moved for the direction.
Forward

















9/16/09 Thank you for the 150 views!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> I would like to add that this motor does not have an auto reversing unit.


It does not? This motor is in the 1110 I just bought... I cannot remember which direction is which, but when I tested it and had the lever in one position it switched directions every time the power was cut (F - R only), and when the lever was in the other position it stayed in one direction (either F or R depending on what it was in last)...

I took the brushes out before I tested it, so maybe I did not reinstall the two toothed drums properly?

After testing I took the wheels off to clean the inside... One of the side pieces is cracked and I want to replace it, so I do not want to reinstall the wheels until the new piece arrives since I do not have a wheel puller 

It was a little herkey-jerkey when I was testing it, so maybe after a cleaning it will work better?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

B&M,

As you likely know, there were several Lionel "Scouts" produced over a span of several years. Your 1110 was early in the line (1949-52), and had the so-called Scout-type motor with its internal dual-drum, 2-position (fwd-reverse-fwd-reverse) reversing unit.

The 1061 Scout was later in Lionel life (1963), when Lionel was on a drastic cost-cutting diet. I believe it had no internal reversing unit, with the dual-drums omitted from the motor.

I believe that the 1062 Scout (1963-64) DID have the internal dual-drums with 2-position reversing.

Also, the 1060 Scout (1960) was similar to the 1061, in that it did NOT have dual-drum reversing installed.

(I'll stand corrected here, if need be.)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> It does not? This motor is in the 1110 I just bought... I cannot remember which direction is which, but when I tested it and had the lever in one position it switched directions every time the power was cut (F - R only), and when the lever was in the other position it stayed in one direction (either F or R depending on what it was in last)...
> 
> I took the brushes out before I tested it, so maybe I did not reinstall the two toothed drums properly?
> 
> ...





Let the debate begin.

Now keep them posts nice ....no big flame wars.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Often I am a tiny leap ahead of the wave. I gather information and pass it on. I rechecked and found the 1062 to have a lock position and forward/reverse with no neutral. I am not sure how it does alternate?
So much for argument.
Thanks B&M!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> I am not sure how it does alternate?


I have no clue how it changes direction... I was trying to figure it out hwell:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> I have no clue how it changes direction... I was trying to figure it out hwell:


Here's a decent description of the Scout internal dual-drum reversing unit from one of the old Lionel service manuals:

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/locos/loc1001a.pdf

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I got a scout train in 1950. The engine had an E relay in it with the lever sticking up through a slot in the boiler. It had fwd-neutral-rev-neutral. It was a die cast engine. I don't remember the number on it. It came with a sheet metal tender, blue gondola, orange Baby Ruth box car, gray tank car, and red caboose. It cost $17 or $17.95. I still have the gondola and the transformer which is a 35 watt transformer. It also had the scout couplers which would not mate with the standard knuckle couplers. If I remember correctly, this set was cataloged in 1950. 

Bruce Baker 
Bruce Baker


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bruce,

I think if the loco had a 4-position e-unit (f-n-r-n), then it had a "conventional" e-unit, rather than the "internal dual-drum" reversing mechanism shown here on this thread. There were a lot of various "Scout" types, as you probably know ... some with conventional motors, some with the type shown above.

Cheers,

TJ


----------

